# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Metrojunien kääntö

## juhanahi

Tänään, jouluaamuna, oli vuorossa taas puolivuosittainen metrojunien kääntöoperaatio. Suurin osa metrovaunupareista on nyt käännetty talviseen tapaan niin, että parittoman (pienemmmän) numeron omaava vaunu on länteen päin. Loput vaunuista käännettäneen ihan lähipäivinä, ja koko kalusto sitten taas juhannuksena.

Seisakkeella blogikirjoitus aiheesta ja kuvia:

http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2006-12-25

----------

